# 'Homage' Watches.... Why?



## kevkojak (May 14, 2009)

I've just had a few beers and watched my beloved Manchester City fall to another defeat to Salford. (MUFC).

Soooo, I'm opening myself up to abuse with a topic thats been winding me up for a while.

The title says it all.

Why would anyone invest cash in a watch that is a blatant copy of a current 'best seller'?

I mean, the best examples are probably the submariner (Alpha), the jeager reverso (rotary), the Breitling Navitimer (Rotary again....) There are dozens more.

Personally, if I had a Â£100 or so quid to splash on a watch, I'd so much rather have an eye-catching vintage or an unusual (or easily placed) modern watch.

I can understand wanting people to think you had a 'certain' watch on your wrist, but really, when you see someone in an Alpha submariner, its pretty shameful. They obviously have little imagination of their own!

*edit...the company, not the person!*

Rotary are a great example. A British family owned watch-house that have made waves in the watch industry for over a century...thrown away by a decade or so of down-branding and BLATANT plagarism. Seriously...when did this company last have an idea of their own???

I know not everyone can afford a Rolex, me neither! I have a nice little selection of watches that look like what they are!

I own a Cartier Tank Francais. Not my favourite watch but it was a gift, so I'm not complaining. Rotary now do a carbon copy for Â£100.

I met one of my Fiancees friends dads in the pub very recently. I noticed that he was wearing a Navitimer so I excused myself to mither him for a while. Result? It was the Â£50 Argos Rotary version!

I'm just curious now as to how many people look down on (ahem) 'homage' watches, and how many think they are good for the watch industry?

I personally would be ashamed to wear one, and no I'm not a watch snob...I have Omega and Cartier in my collection, alongside D&G, Armani, Hugo Boss, Tissot and Seiko.

All of mine look like what thay are though...

Edit, sorry to sound like I'm knocking Rotary, but they are one of the worst offenders. I would NEVER buy one of their watches now.


----------



## BondandBigM (Apr 4, 2007)

You'll need more than beer to save you from the virtual abuse you are about to shortly receive and ManU supporters will be the least of your worries.

Nobody more verbally viscous than a p!ssed off Alpha (or inserts your own look-a-likie brand of choice) owner

:lol: :lol:


----------



## zenomega (Oct 15, 2010)

Well I will give my tuppence worth here 

I like the Alpha homages not because they are a rip - off of a more well known brand, but because I like the look of them! if I had never seen a Rolex or Omega smp I would still have bought the Alpha homage.

Dont see anything wrong in a manufacturer using design ideas from another manufacturer and its seen everywhere not just in watch manufacturing.

I bought my Alpha smp homage as I said because I like it, and I wanted to see how good/bad the st16 movement fitted within it was, so far very impressed.

If you are going to dislike homages then you have no further to look than some of the RLT watches some damn fine homages there!!

btw I have no idea what a Cartier tank looks like so if Alpha make a lookalike of one please dont shoot me 

Dave


----------



## Mechanical Alarm (Oct 18, 2010)

Kev... you go Buddy ! ! Here - Here! Have another beer.


----------



## gravedodger (Feb 15, 2004)

why? well simply because some of the 'high-end' watch companies have some fabulous designs and it's nice to have something similar if you don't have deep pockets ... I would also have a problem walking around with a 5K watch on my wrist.

I currently don't own any true 'homage' watches but I certainly don't have a problem with the concept.

I on the other hand was very happy with the footy result


----------



## zenomega (Oct 15, 2010)

gravedodger said:


> why? well simply because some of the 'high-end' watch companies have some fabulous designs and it's nice to have something similar if you don't have deep pockets ... I would also have a problem walking around with a 5K watch on my wrist.
> 
> I currently don't own any true 'homage' watches but I certainly don't have a problem with the concept.
> 
> I on the other hand was very happy with the footy result


Got to agree with that! and I'm happy too Leeds won again !!!


----------



## stradacab (Nov 15, 2006)

Wow, thats a hot subject! There are plenty of Alpha et al lovers here and as you say we don't all have the budget to buy the real deal.

Very valid point about going vintage to suit the pocket and at least be the real thing .

When I bought my aquaspeed I wrote a review on Amazon about it and made a comment about the brand image, this is the text...

"Rotary produce a number of copies, sorry, I should say "homages" to other manufacturers work. You'll find Omega, Tag, Rolex, Longines etc so don't be fooled into thinking you are buying into "the brand". A SPECTRE agent will not approach you in the Hotel de Paris casino, glance down at your wrist and say "Ah, Mr Bond, I see you are wearing the Rotary this evening"

Also, Rotary are all about moving units so you'll always find them in the half price/ reduction/ clearance sections of sites like Amazon et al so NEVER EVER pay MRSP, be patient and look for a special offer. This model retails at Â£299, at the time of writing (Jan 2011) Amazon Â£239 and I paid Â£160 as a special from The British Watch Co (great service BTW) I've resigned myself to the fact that in future they may clear out at less that that but I'm happy with the watch for that money so I wont be upset"

I though that summed it pretty well for me. I'm confused by the Rotary brand because the likes of Alpha were always at the budget end of the watch spectrum whereas Rotary have gone throught that "slide" from so-called Swiss watch manufacturer to homage producer, the only difference I can see is they have the name awareness and high street prescence to be able charge you a bit more for their Submariner lookalikee than Alpha.


----------



## kevkojak (May 14, 2009)

BondandBigM said:


> You'll need more than beer to save you from the virtual abuse you are about to shortly receive and ManU supporters will be the least of your worries.
> 
> Nobody more verbally viscous than a p!ssed off Alpha (or inserts your own look-a-likie brand of choice) owner
> 
> :lol: :lol:


Right again Mr Bond!! 

Just thought I'd throw this out there and see what sort of disturbance it caused!! 

Hey, its only my opinion...which last time I checked was worth sweet FA!

Would appreciate a bit more support though..... :lol:


----------



## 86latour (Jun 3, 2010)

Agreed on modern Rotary's though, lazy watch manufacturing.

"oh that looks nice.. lets make a budget version of that"


----------



## Russ (Feb 7, 2006)

Firstly, I too have to bear the unbearable today.  Our day will come and we will have a bouncy castle.  Good thread though, it sort of fits in with THE Manchester team and the team that has stolen the Manchester name type stuff. I don't have a problem with homages really. If it isn't a blatant fake then it is just done in a particular style, and yes the style of the day is usually lead by those who cost a fortune.


----------



## BondandBigM (Apr 4, 2007)

kevkojak said:


> BondandBigM said:
> 
> 
> > You'll need more than beer to save you from the virtual abuse you are about to shortly receive and ManU supporters will be the least of your worries.
> ...


:lol: :lol:

Okay I'll throw some comments in or you could just cut and paste the numerous ones I have already posted previously.

It a bit like saying a Skoda is as good as VW

That Next offering are as good as some nice hand made Armani

I fancy a Bentley I can't afford one and would never ever dream of buying one of these Chinese look-a-likies. I'd rather do without and similarly never buy a VW thinking it would be as good as a Bentley.

The homage will *never* be as good as the item it tries to copy otherwise it would be top dog and the real deal wouldn't sell.

In the Chanel shop the boy opens the door for you and invites you in, your pampered by the staff and it is an all round pleasant hour or so, you won't get that in Primark or Burtons.

Will that do for now


----------



## kevkojak (May 14, 2009)

Only logged on here for a row.... :starwars:

Found it!


----------



## Roger the Dodger (Oct 5, 2009)

OK..here's my two pees worth...and I've had a few glasses of wine so I'll probably regret this tomorrow.....I like the look of the 'Submariner' style...I have several already. My favourite Sub is the Rolex Pepsi bezel GMT. However, I have a house that needs the outside painting...I also have two teenage boys, who, for some unknown reason think I have bottomless pockets....I've not had a raise for four years due to the recession, yet everything keeps going up regardless. I cannot justify spending upwards of Â£3,500 on the watch I really like at this moment in time. Therefore until the happy time arrives that I am in a position to fulfil my dream, I have to rely on the odd homage...that is why I was happy to settle for one of Roy's best ever, the RLT 36 'Nautilus'. At least it's a limited edition of 21....not like the thousands that Rolex produce! To those of you with the necessary disposable funds, I say enjoy your good success and have the objects of your desire...but... there are some of us out here who would dearly love to be in that position, but at the moment have more important things to consider.

I'm a bit pi$$ed so....I'll get me coat! :bag:


----------



## gaz64 (May 5, 2009)

As to homages I dont have a problem, I prefer vintage but can see why people buy rotary etc.

Most people who sport a Rotary Chavitimer wont even be aware of the "real" thing


----------



## BondandBigM (Apr 4, 2007)

Roger the Dodger said:


> I'm a bit pi$$ed so....I'll get me coat! :bag:


No stamina....................................or you started to early !!

:lol: :lol:


----------



## gaz64 (May 5, 2009)

BondandBigM said:


> kevkojak said:
> 
> 
> > BondandBigM said:
> ...


your so behind the times Bond Skoda is VW


----------



## 86latour (Jun 3, 2010)

Roger the Dodger said:


> OK..here's my two pees worth...and I've had a few glasses of wine so I'll probably regret this tomorrow.....I like the look of the 'Submariner' style...I have several already. My favourite Sub is the Rolex Pepsi bezel GMT. However, I have a house that needs the outside painting...I also have two teenage boys, who, for some unknown reason think I have bottomless pockets....I've not had a raise for four years due to the recession, yet everything keeps going up regardless. I cannot justify spending upwards of Â£3,500 on the watch I really like at this moment in time. Therefore until the happy time arrives that I am in a position to fulfil my dream, I have to rely on the odd homage...that is why I was happy to settle for one of Roy's best ever, the RLT 36 'Nautilus'. At least it's a limited edition of 21....not like the thousands that Rolex produce! To those of you with the necessary disposable funds, I say enjoy your good success and have the objects of your desire...but... there are some of us out here who would dearly love to be in that position, but at the moment have more important things to consider.
> 
> I'm a bit pi$$ed so....I'll get me coat! :bag:


Well said Rog. The wine makes sense. Always


----------



## zenomega (Oct 15, 2010)

BondandBigM said:


> kevkojak said:
> 
> 
> > BondandBigM said:
> ...


I think you are missunderstanding mate noboby has said any of the above to my knowledge? Havent heard anyone even mention homages being as good or better than the real thing or skodas being as good as vw for that matter! (hold on though didnt skoda win car of the year as few times?) lol


----------



## BondandBigM (Apr 4, 2007)

gaz64 said:


> Skoda is VW


I know, been there, done some work hence my point ^_^

Just as an asides I lived in the Czech Republic, they gave me a Skoda for nothing as a company run around, it was rubbish, on one of my trips home I picked up my own car and drove back............. it was a VW :lol: :lol:


----------



## zenomega (Oct 15, 2010)

Yep thats right agree with the above


----------



## zenomega (Oct 15, 2010)

Wheres the Chinese rip off copy of a Bentley? if it does 45 to the gallon I'll have one!


----------



## BondandBigM (Apr 4, 2007)

1250banditman said:


> I think you are missunderstanding mate noboby has said any of the above to my knowledge?


Try the search function :lol: :lol:


----------



## BondandBigM (Apr 4, 2007)

1250banditman said:


> Wheres the Chinese rip off copy of a Bentley? if it does 45 to the gallon I'll have one!


China :lol: :lol:


----------



## tixntox (Jul 17, 2009)

I remember buying a Rotary watch back in the 70's when all I knew about watches, was how to tell the time. :lookaround: I bought it because I liked the look of it. :notworthy: I'd not had it long before people kept asking "Is that a real Rolex?". I had no idea that it was a copied design! :wallbash: I still have it somewhere, as it was still running perfectly up to last year, without ever seeing a service! :notworthy: I didn't buy it because it looked like something else, I just bought it because I liked it. I most certainly wouldn't go out and buy a "copy" or a "fake" or a "homage" intentionally for it to imitate the real thing! :angel_not: I would only buy a Rolex if I liked it and had the time and place to appreciate it. :beach: Retirement coming up soon, so watch out you Rolly sellers! :cool2:

Mike


----------



## kevkojak (May 14, 2009)

I appreciate that 90% of the homages sold will be to people who have never even seen the real version. My gripe is with the people who should know better. :swoon2:

I mean, the green bezel Alpha Sub on here the other day was even described as an Alpha LV!

I thought on a forum of watch collectors, something a bit different, unusual or at least original would stand head and shoulders above a cheaper copy of a multi thousand quid watch.

Have I upset anyone yet??? :aikido:


----------



## gaz64 (May 5, 2009)

kevkojak said:


> I appreciate that 90% of the homages sold will be to people who have never even seen the real version. My gripe is with the people who should know better. :swoon2:
> 
> I mean, the green bezel Alpha Sub on here the other day was even described as an Alpha LV!
> 
> ...


not me not yet


----------



## mach 0.0013137 (Jan 10, 2005)

I own this...

*Rolex Submariner 14060 cal. 3000 27 jewels, 1997*










& this...

*Alpha, cal.ST-16, 21 Jewels*










& to be honest I really can`t be arsed to explain why :yawn:


----------



## gaz64 (May 5, 2009)

mach 0.0013137 said:


> I own this...
> 
> *Rolex Submariner 14060 cal. 3000 27 jewels, 1997*
> 
> ...


I suppose because you can and its your choice where you spend your money is good enough


----------



## mach 0.0013137 (Jan 10, 2005)

gaz64 said:


> mach 0.0013137 said:
> 
> 
> > I own this...
> ...


Yeah, that`ll do


----------



## watchmenow (Jan 31, 2011)

There is a homage and then there is an alpha. Come on you spurs......


----------



## Mutley (Apr 17, 2007)

mach 0.0013137 said:


> I own this...
> 
> *Rolex Submariner 14060 cal. 3000 27 jewels, 1997*
> 
> ...


I'll see your Sub










& raise you this Pink Alpha


----------



## BondandBigM (Apr 4, 2007)

I've bought loads of Homages over over the last few years  For Big M  and what gets me is the cost. If they cost about Â£10/Â£25 fair enough it's disposable. When it stops working or falls to bits, *and they will*, it's not an issue but once they start to cost a few quid they are just not worth the money especially when there are loads of other interesting and original watches to be had even if they have fashion branding. The more expensive ones are just seriously ripping off the originals regardless of quality and again imho opinion bought knowing exactly what they are copies of.

The vast majority of these "Homages" are just the same watch as the fake you buy at the beach with different print on the dial and a fifty quid added to the price.

Here imho is an example of reasonably priced and a bit original watch, bought for me by Big M and probably around Â£100 or so Auto, GMT feature and still going :lol: :lol:


----------



## mel (Dec 6, 2006)

Even Alpha don't get it right *ALL* the time!









That *PINK* Alpha is a bit - weell - vile springs to mind!

OTOH - for qualitat -










who could want for more?? - - or even










and the two'll cost you less than the postage on an Alpha :rofl2:


----------



## stradacab (Nov 15, 2006)

BondandBigM said:


> I've bought loads of Homages over over the last few years  For Big M  and what gets me is the cost. If they cost about Â£10/Â£25 fair enough it's disposable. When it stops working or falls to bits, *and they will*, it's not an issue but once they start to cost a few quid they are just not worth the money especially when there are loads of other interesting and original watches to be had even if they have fashion branding. The more expensive ones are just seriously ripping off the originals regardless of quality and again imho opinion bought knowing exactly what they are copies of.
> 
> The vast majority of these "Homages" are just the same watch as the fake you buy at the beach with different print on the dial and a fifty quid added to the price.
> 
> Here imho is an example of reasonably priced and a bit original watch, bought for me by Big M and probably around Â£100 or so Auto, GMT feature and still going :lol: :lol:


I had the black one, Police Esacape- it was brilliant! Think I paid eighty quid, wore it for about a year, had a great time with it and ebayed it for sixty. Actually seeing yours now makes me wish I still had it!


----------



## Stinch (Jul 9, 2008)

BondandBigM said:


> It a bit like saying a Skoda is as good as VW


Oh to have been a fly on the wall when the bloke behind the VW Polo was asked to explain why Skodaâ€™s version is better.

â€˜You have disappointed me, number twoâ€¦â€™


----------



## kevkojak (May 14, 2009)

mach 0.0013137 said:


> I own this...
> 
> *Rolex Submariner 14060 cal. 3000 27 jewels, 1997*
> 
> ...


Well thats thrown a right spanner in the works...

A Rolex owner with the homage Alpha version too!

Fair play guys, I can see the appeal of Alpha, and better back down to their fans, but I still think the designers are a bit lazy!

The pink one mind you - not bad at all!

Rotary are still on my sh*t list...


----------



## Haggis (Apr 20, 2009)

Okay, fair point. Now reality, so you like a design, if another company make a similar watch like the Tag RS2 Â£4500 Accurist version now Â£39. Or the Rotary Daytona look a like. Waterproof too. Nothing wrong with it. Same taste not the same cost. I have a friend who thinks it would be crazy to buy an expensive copy.


----------



## Robbo2 (Feb 24, 2008)

The closest I get to a homage is a Getat but the way i have customised it means it's not a copy of anything although I chose it because i like that MM case with the crown guard. Now i have seen that Alpha though i think i want one.


----------



## Mutley (Apr 17, 2007)

mel said:


> That *PINK* Alpha is a bit - weell - vile springs to mind!


OK Mel outside :starwars:



kevkojak said:


> The pink one mind you - not bad at all!


 :hi:

I takes a certain type of guy to carry off the pink Alpha look successfully :lol:


----------



## funtimefrankie (Sep 8, 2009)

kevkojak said:


> mach 0.0013137 said:
> 
> 
> > I own this...
> ...


No No NO..... That's an Alpha owner with Rolex's Aplha homage.


----------



## Robbo2 (Feb 24, 2008)

Oh and just for clarification i meant the green Alpha!


----------



## Big Dave (Nov 9, 2010)

Even those ICE watches you see everywhere are Rolex Submariner lookalikes, same bezel, hands etc....

Even has a lume pip at the top


----------



## MattG (Jul 24, 2010)

Robbo2 said:


> The closest I get to a homage is a Getat but the way i have customised it means it's not a copy of anything although I chose it because i like that MM case with the crown guard. Now i have seen that Alpha though i think i want one.


Yup, I have a Getat as well, simply because I love the Panerai case. I don't really see what the issue is, they're great quality, but I don't really see it as trying to pass it off as being something more expensive.


----------



## bobbymonks (Jan 13, 2009)

A fake is a fake

A homage, is just lazy.

Why do all the design work yourself, when you can get one of the big makers to do it for you. Seems to work for Rotary, they shift by the 1,000's

I understand people wanting a sub-u-like or SMPretend, but can't afford the 'real' thing, and I have no problem with that.

It is the people who wear one, and try to pass it off as the more expensive Swiss counterpart I have an issue with. They are as false as the homage they wear


----------



## antonbhoy (Jun 24, 2010)

I own this,










TBH, it makes me want the real thing, but as I am nowhere near being able to afford it, this will have to do. Oh when people ask, I say it's an Alpha Homage, and by the time I've said homage, they have lost interest. :grin:


----------



## mach 0.0013137 (Jan 10, 2005)

funtimefrankie said:


> kevkojak said:
> 
> 
> > mach 0.0013137 said:
> ...


That`s what I keep trying to tell people but for some reason they just don`t get it  :lol:



antonbhoy said:


> I own this,
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Another case where the Omega homage doesn`t look as good as the genuine Alpha, Omega just had to add that wart of a HEV, totally ruining the original`s great looks :no:


----------



## gaz64 (May 5, 2009)

A while back I wore my RLT36 to work and was asked by a collegue why is didnt just buy a "*proper*" Rolex, My response was "Simple price".

But the question was asked by a label obsessed **** who owns a cartier he never wears because he doesnt like (only bought so he can tell everyone he has a cartier) This is his daily wearer and he drives a porsche 911.

Now he is a staff nurse earns about Â£36000 a year takes home about Â£2200 per month and when his car needs servicing and tyres it more than wipes out a months wages.

He trys to project an image of a lifestyle thats unsustainable on his salary.

And he wonders why I dont bancrupt my self just to have a Rolex on my wrist (other than the 6694 that I got off the forum)


----------



## bobbymonks (Jan 13, 2009)

He sounds like a proper tool!


----------



## crisco3 (Jan 31, 2011)

Homage or Rip Off?

There are a lot of fantastic homage dive watches that can be said to be be real homages being produced at the moment by companies like Helson and Halios to name just two. The difference is the respect that they afford the originals and the quality of the product they produce. Great watches with excellent movements that will last a lifetime unlike some of the others mentioned in this thread. This new breed of watch makers are enthusiastic horologists, not opportunistic fashionistas.

I will buy a homage but never a ripoff.

This thread reply has not been powered by a football result, good or bad, more than three glasses of wine (?) or Bentley envy, Bentley lust, yes!


----------



## zenomega (Oct 15, 2010)

One of the reasons I like this forum so much is because the people on it dont seem to be obsessed about brand names. They buy watches that they like the look of. This is not the case on some other forums around the net. Long may it continue to be so.

Dave


----------



## zenomega (Oct 15, 2010)

btw Ive just slipped this on to go to work with :jawdrop:


----------



## Chromejob (Jul 28, 2006)

Oh, brother....







Here we go again.

It's an homage if the design is a classic (e.g. been done more than 20 years ago), or a historical model (e.g. a 5513 reproduction, or Steinhart's Ocean Vintage Red). It's not an homage if it's a self-branded copy of something recent or new (Invicta has more than a few, including a blatant Bremont Supermarine reproduction).

I'm not ashamed to wear an homage, heck I like the new watches (with new quality) that echo a 1960s model. I wouldn't wear a blatant repro watch because there are so, so many other choices, but I'm sure there are some who would wear them, perhaps to see "how it gets on" before buying The Real Thing . I don't really see the controversy here,... unless those who battle are simply enjoying duking it out over the controversy.


----------



## Chromejob (Jul 28, 2006)

kevkojak said:


> Just thought I'd throw this out there and see what sort of disturbance it caused!!
> 
> Hey, its only my opinion...


(oh is that what I smelled)



kevkojak said:


> Have I upset anyone yet??? :aikido:


I believe in polite circles that's called a :Troll:

Here's another....



BondandBigM said:


> ... The vast majority of these "Homages" are just the same watch as the fake you buy at the beach with different print on the dial and a fifty quid added to the price.


Oh, so a good 2824-2 based watch is just as bad as a fake? What about some of the divers our host








has sold? Some of them are derivative or similar to classics. You're saying Roy makes rubbish copies?

Careful now, your next move could be decisive.... :ninja: h34r:

... Yow, out of the mouths of new members (emphasis added)



1250banditman said:


> One of the reasons I like this forum so much is* because the people on it dont seem to be obsessed about brand names.* They buy watches that they like the look of. This is not the case on some other forums around the net. Long may it continue to be so.


:clapping: (Cue that YouTube WIS video of the Teddy bear repeatedly asking where he can buy the "big bad *** Seiko Monster watch I read about....")


----------



## 86latour (Jun 3, 2010)

kevkojak said:


> Just thought I'd throw this out there and see what sort of disturbance it caused!!
> 
> Here's another....
> 
> ...


David have you got your claws out? 

seconds out..

:boxing:


----------

